# Steering wheel removal



## jmacdonald (Sep 27, 2006)

I want to replace the steering wheel on my Ferguson TEF20 but I'm unsure where to begin. I've removed the chrome nut and washer in the centre of the wheel but am not sure what attaches the wheel to the steering rod.

Can anyone advise what the procedure is for removing/replacing steering wheel and bearing/seal.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

No doubt a tapered fit with a sloted keyway!! As most are!!

A puller is the best way to remove!!


----------

